# What's the nightlife like in Monaghan and Cootehill?



## MrsBell (27 Jan 2010)

Hello

I'm in the process of organising a Hen Party and I have 2 hotels in mind, the Hillgrove in Monaghan or Errigal Country House Hotel in Cootehill.

I have no idea what the nightlife is like in any of these towns, can anyone advise please for a group of 15, 30-40 somethings?

Thanks so much.


----------



## MrsBell (28 Jan 2010)

Can't believe there are no Ulster AAM members out there...................................


----------



## tosullivan (28 Jan 2010)

drove into Cootehill one Sat afternoon...didn't look like there was much going on
Monagahan would be a bigger town and probably a better bet
Might be quicker nipping up to Belfast


----------



## Caveat (28 Jan 2010)

Monaghan is actually a really nice town - obviously it's smallish but lively enough considering and I'd imagine the nightlife is quite good.  Nice pubs in the town.

I love the Hillgrove as it happens.  Nice food, old school service, some funkyish interiors.

Cootehill wouldn't exactly be ground zero for crack in fairness.


----------



## MrsBell (28 Jan 2010)

Really appreciate the replies folks - think it will be Monaghan then............

Thanks
MrsBell


----------



## Caveat (29 Jan 2010)

I'm no expert on Monaghan but let me know if you want any recommendations/advice etc and I'll try to help.


----------



## foxylady (22 Feb 2010)

I attended a hens in Monaghan last summer . We stayed in the hillgrove hotel for one night only. Hotel was absolutely fab and we had a meal at the squealing pig and then stayed there for drink and dancing - we were also a group of 30 - 40 yr olds . We had an absolute ball. There is also a nightclub a few mins away from the squealing pig at the back of the westernra hotel.


----------



## foxylady (22 Feb 2010)

I attended a hens in Monaghan last summer . We stayed in the hillgrove hotel for one night only. Hotel was absolutely fab and we had a meal at the squealing pig and then stayed there for drink and dancing - we were also a group of 30 - 40 yr olds . We had an absolute ball. There is also a nightclub a few mins away from the squealing pig at the back of the westernra hotel.


----------



## Satan's Bed (23 Feb 2010)

Cootehill 
The Errigal is a nice hotel but is located outside of the town.
Don't know what the nightlife is like.


Monaghan
Hillgrove is fine - psychedelic decor inside - has a good leisure centre/spa.

Restaurants
Squealing Pig
Master Deerys
Eastern Balti House (really good Indian food)
Andys
The Hot Wok

Nightlife -  Bars
Squealing Pig
An Poc Fada
Master Deerys
Westenra Hotel
Mc Kenna's

Nightlife - Clubs
The Forum - Westenra Hotel (Might be outside your age group)
Lotus One - Four Seasons Hotel


S.B.


----------



## MrsBell (23 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the replies, they really helped. I've booked the Hillgrove for 2 nights. All recommendations duely noted!


----------

